# Why Mountain biking is > than road biking.



## Kiwi_GR_Biker (Nov 17, 2012)

To be fair I have only dabbled a little in both sports and I have just gotten back into mountain biking recently but here are my thoughts why Mtb is far better recreational activity than road biking. It's only my opinion of course so no offence to any roadies reading this.

1. You don't have to share the trails with cars!
2. Riding trails requires focus and concentration and doesn't get boring or monotonous on a long straight stretch of road.
3. Being in the woods or hills you are often sheltered from the wind meaning you rarely get stuck grinding into a tough headwind on said boring, monotonous straight.
4. The bush canopy often provides shade on hot sunny days.
5. Sitting on a road bike seems to mainly be leg and cardiovascular exercise whereas Mtb is much more of a total body workout as you need your upper body to throw the bike around the trails.
6. Did I mention that you don't have to share the trails with cars?

Seriously I have been enjoying the Mtb so much I had considered dusting off / tuning up the old road bike but in the past fortnight about 4 cyclists have been killed on NZ roads  One of them was a woman on vacation in my town. Put me right off. I would still ride roads for commuting purposes but for sport, recreation and exercise I don't want to share the open highways with cars doing 100kmh.

The old road bike is staying put in the basement.


----------



## Bigperk (Mar 25, 2013)

Kiwi_GR_Biker said:


> To be fair I have only dabbled a little in both sports and I have just gotten back into mountain biking recently but here are my thoughts why Mtb is far better recreational activity than road biking. It's only my opinion of course so no offence to any roadies reading this.
> 
> 1. You don't have to share the trails with cars!
> 2. Riding trails requires focus and concentration and doesn't get boring or monotonous on a long straight stretch of road.
> ...


Great point!

You missed one though.......Aren't road riders a little more snooty? Just sayin'

I think MTB'ers are the best kind of people, for the most part.

I mean, MTB'ers can spend some mean change on a bike, but won't be snooty about it.

JMO......


----------



## Bigperk (Mar 25, 2013)

*Furthermore!*

And to add to your point....a Tree may take you out, but it wasn't maliciouse intent by the tree!


----------



## gunner66 (Mar 16, 2013)

Im a roadie first and Im not "snooty" I fear cars about as much as I fear 2' drops on trails. To each their own. 

The one advantage the roadie has is he doesnt have to "take" his bike to a ride he can ride it there.


----------



## Bigperk (Mar 25, 2013)

*Right on...*



gunner66 said:


> Im a roadie first and Im not "snooty" I fear cars about as much as I fear 2' drops on trails. To each their own.
> 
> The one advantage the roadie has is he doesnt have to "take" his bike to a ride he can ride it there.


Maybe I have had some bad luck with roadies......

Did not mean to offend you (If I did...)

Good point on having to "Take your bike."

It's amazing how we look at things in life....sometimes a simple saying will open your eyes.....always learning we are...


----------



## gunner66 (Mar 16, 2013)

No not offended just offering light hearted $.02

I get what people mean when they talk about roadies being snobish. I know that when I show up for an event ride by myself I will probably be finishing the event by myself. Although I am always open to conversation when out riding not everyone else is.


----------



## Kiwi_GR_Biker (Nov 17, 2012)

7. The scenery and surroundings are generally much nicer on a Mtb ride.

8. Mtb bikes with their suspension forks, fat tires and frame geometry are generally way more comfortable than sitting on a razor thin sliver of a bike where you feel every bump from the smallest imperfection in the road.

9. You don't see half as many lycra clad posers!


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*How to spot a noob...*

1. They disparage other types of cyclists.

News flash: To non-cyclists, we all look like dorks.

I ride all types of bikes. I like riding different bikes for different reasons.


----------



## Jack Archer (Aug 5, 2011)

Bigperk said:


> And to add to your point....a Tree may take you out, but it wasn't maliciouse intent by the tree!


You never know. There are some trees that I think its their goal in life to have malicious intent. It grows the branch or limb in just the right way that it hits you. And then laughs as you ride by and whack into it.

And don't even get me started on rose bushes. Those things reach out to you from ten feet away on the lawn mower.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

do whatever you like. There are definitely pros and cons to each.


----------



## SupeDlewp (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm also in NZ and I have recently started riding. I would never even consider riding on the roads around where I live as cyclists do get hit/injured/killed on a very regular basis. Being a driver first and foremost, I also don't agree with some of the "practices" of our road-based friends. Riding 2/3/4 abreast on a heavy traffic road is a good way to p-off motorists and get yourself killed. You take the risk, you take the consequences.


----------



## Kiwi_GR_Biker (Nov 17, 2012)

gunner66 said:


> Im a roadie first and Im not "snooty" I fear cars about as much as I fear 2' drops on trails. To each their own.
> 
> The one advantage the roadie has is he doesnt have to "take" his bike to a ride he can ride it there.


I know what you mean but I am lucky enough to live in an area where I only have to ride about 10 minutes from home to the trails. When I used to live in the city I preferred jumping on the roadbike and doing a local road ride. Putting the bike on the back of the car and driving an hour or more to the trails wasn't really my idea of fun. There are some rides I do where I take the bike on the car to some nice trails but the majority of my rides are straight from home. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwi_GR_Biker (Nov 17, 2012)

Ken in KC said:


> 1. They disparage other types of cyclists.
> 
> News flash: To non-cyclists, we all look like dorks.
> 
> I ride all types of bikes. I like riding different bikes for different reasons.


Lighten up Francis. I'm just giving reasons why I like Mtb better. Not disparaging anyone.


----------



## Kiwi_GR_Biker (Nov 17, 2012)

Jack Atcher said:


> You never know. There are some trees that I think its their goal in life to have malicious intent. It grows the branch or limb in just the right way that it hits you. And then laughs as you ride by and whack into it.
> 
> And don't even get me started on rose bushes. Those things reach out to you from ten feet away on the lawn mower.


LOL - yeah some of the trails I ride have wicked rose thorns extending across the trail. I sometimes think I should carry a pair of garden secateurs in the Camelbak and take bikers revenge on those mofos!


----------



## dv8xin (Mar 10, 2013)

Why road biking is greater than than mountain biking.

To be fair I have only dabbled a little in both sports and I have just gotten back into mountain biking recently but here are my thoughts why rb is far better recreational activity than mountain biking. It's only my opinion of course so no offence to any mountainies reading this.

1. You don't have to share a little narrow dirt path with hikers, horses, other bikes, and traffic going in the opposite direction! Who the F designed this, 
2. Riding roads requires focus and vigilance and doesn't get boring due to long hikes up stretches you cannot ride up and due to needing to look out for shitty drivers and obstacles on the road.
3. Being in the woods or hills you are often isolated from society with hunters maybe mistaking your movement for prey, deer looking to run you down, lions desperately looking for a meal which has been diminished due to their habitat being invaded, and being isolated from civilization also means you have no one to rely on to get help in a prompt manner when said hunters, deer, lions, or other "natural" causes take you out, or maybe when your bike breaks down.
4. The bush canopy often blocks cooling breezes on hot sunny days.
5. Sitting on a mountain bike seems to mainly be forearm, and glutes/jaw exercises, clenching and death gripping like a mofo, whereas rb is much more of a total body workout as you need your upper body to tuck into that extreme aero position.
6. Did I mention that you don't have to share a road with cars? See 7 and 8.
7. The hot babes in bikinis on the boardwalk by the beach always stare at me when I roll through in my team issue lycra kits.
8. The cougars at the park and bike paths are greater than > than the cougars in the mountains.
9. There are no Starbucks or McDonalds on the trail.
10. What's suspension for and how do you service/maintain it?

JK! JK!


----------



## Kiwi_GR_Biker (Nov 17, 2012)

LOL LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

Kiwi_GR_Biker said:


> To be fair I have only dabbled a little in both sports and I have just gotten back into mountain biking recently but here are my thoughts why Mtb is far better recreational activity than road biking. It's only my opinion of course so no offence to any roadies reading this.....


I do both. I will say I prefer Mtn biking to road biking, but I don't expect the same experience from them. My road bike gets used mostly during the week after work on short time crunched rides. My longest road bike ride has been 1:45 min because I don't have much more time. My shortest Mtn bike has been 1:30 min. Despite have trails close if I only have time for a quick spin the road bike gets used. If I have time for nice ride the mtn bike goes out.

Cars do concern me on road bike and that is on reason my road bike routes tend to be limited to areas with lower traffic and wider bike lanes. There are some really nice roads I would never ride due to narrow shoulder, blind turns and number drivers with big trucks pulling horse trailers that probably will knock me off the road.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

Kiwi_GR_Biker said:


> ..8. Mtb bikes with their suspension forks, fat tires and frame geometry are generally way more comfortable than sitting on a razor thin sliver of a bike where you feel every bump from the smallest imperfection in the road.


I dispute that.... Of course I ride hardtail so maybe that is it, but one thing I love about the road bike is how smooth it is and how effortless it is to ride. It is a far cry from the mtn bike which forces me to work hard for every mile. I enjoy the hardwork on the mtn bike, but I like contrast to smoothness of the road bike. I like razor thin sliver of bike feeling and the ability to climb up hills at 15 mph.


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

10 Reason why MTBing is better the road riding
1. I have to agree with OP no cars
2. I can wear baggy shorts and be comfortable 
3. There are no restaurants and coffee shops I am out riding
4. fresh air no exhaust fumes choking my airway off
5.get to see some wildlife
6. full body work out, sorry roadie but tucking in requires jack effort
7. not boring like road riding, have done some long road rides BORRIING!
8.If I crash I get up dust myself off and continue on, road crash, pray to god my 12 lbs bike survives, walk back the last 20 yards and pick up my skin that the asphalt tore from my bones, if I was wearing lycra I am probably now naked and bleeding. oh yeah this is supposed to be fun.
9.its very quiet and relaxing, no horns blaring, people telling me to get off the Fing road
10. its not road riding LOL


----------



## Bigperk (Mar 25, 2013)

*Oh ya...*



Ken in KC said:


> 1. They disparage other types of cyclists.
> 
> News flash: To non-cyclists, we all look like dorks.
> 
> I ride all types of bikes. I like riding different bikes for different reasons.


So I'm a Noob........so what...

Noob's have opinions too.....

BTW....I'm a Noob to this forum, not the sport. I've been riding a Bike for many, many years.....


----------



## Bigperk (Mar 25, 2013)

Kiwi_GR_Biker said:


> Lighten up Francis. I'm just giving reasons why I like Mtb better. Not disparaging anyone.


Lol.....Classic!


----------



## owensjs (May 21, 2009)

Jack Atcher said:


> You never know. There are some trees that I think its their goal in life to have malicious intent. It grows the branch or limb in just the right way that it hits you. And then laughs as you ride by and whack into it.
> 
> And don't even get me started on rose bushes. Those things reach out to you from ten feet away on the lawn mower.


I couldn't agree more. There have been times on the trail that I would swear that a tree or limb pops out of nowhere in your path.

I ride both mountain and road and there are plenty of times I will choose the road bike for an after work ride if I don't have time to load my bike up and drive out to the trails or pedal the 8 miles or so to the trailhead. There are going to be snooty riders on all types of bikes, unfortunately.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

dv8xin said:


> 8. The cougars at the park and bike paths are greater than > than the cougars in the mountains.


I don't know, dude. Either could end up eating you.


----------



## Bigperk (Mar 25, 2013)

*more......*


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Mountain biking is more Mountain Biking than Road Biking.

... on the other hand

Road biking is more Road Biking than Mountain Biking.



... Sometimes I ride on the road just because the place I want to visit is too far for going there by the trails, but the road ride is just a cruise on the country roads.

(I don't Take my MTB to the trails either. I pick a direction, hit the first piece of trail at the end of the street, maybe ride a path or street a while if it goes to the next piece of singletrack, etc.)


----------



## Smudge13 (Mar 14, 2013)

Ken in KC said:


> 1. They disparage other types of cyclists.
> 
> News flash: To non-cyclists, we all look like dorks.
> 
> I ride all types of bikes. I like riding different bikes for different reasons.


This...^^^

That, and now that someone stole my road bike, my new to me MTB is now my RB too... 20 mile round trip commute.

There is nothing on the mountain bike quite like being in a pace line on the flat and looking at your computer and seeing that you are going 35 mph. Can I go 35 down a hill on a MTB? Sure. But I'm not able to stay on a pace line with my MTB yet. I'm in reasonable shape for a fat white guy, but I'm not at a point where I can hammer this bike at the speed I could my little aluminum and carbon fiber "razor" thin road bike. Tucked up and going that fast on the flat for 5 miles without letting up is something different.

All that said, there is nothing on a road bike like effortlessly flying down a hill, bouncing over ruts, stumps, rocks, small animals, and jumping run off berms, all the while yelling "wheeeeeeeee!" at a speed that would be considered totally insane by any passing pedestrian, hitting the bottom, grinning ear to ear looking back up a fire road that would have shattered your road bike in to a dozen pieces.

They both have their merits and I will fault no one for doing either and personally refuse to say one is better than the other.

Go ride your bike!


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Why Mountain biking is > than road biking.*



Bigperk said:


> So I'm a Noob........so what...
> 
> Noob's have opinions too.....
> 
> BTW....I'm a Noob to this forum, not the sport. I've been riding a Bike for many, many years.....


Okay? Not sure what you're looking for here.

Since you're not a noob to the sport, them you realize that differentiating between different types of cycling is like comparing levels of the nerd scale. We're still part of the same nerd pool.

Who cares what type of riding is better? Star bellied sneeches or sneeches with no stars upon thars?

Sincerely,

Sgt Hoffa, everyone's big toe

Sent from my rotary phone and compiled with a telegraph machine.


----------



## dhelm72 (May 4, 2012)

Top reasons I like running more than cycling. 

1. $150 is all it takes to get top of the line running shoes. To get a bike of that caliber would cost me $7000.

2. I have the most advanced, full suspension in the world. My legs absorb more shock than the most plush dual suspension MTB.

3. The girls love to check me out in my daisy duke running shorts while I'm moose knucking it down the boulevard.

4. Have you ever heard of runner's high? Oh yeah, we get wasted every time we run. You cyclists have to suffer through the ride totally sober.

5. I can start running inside my house. My wife just shuts the door behind me. You can't start a road ride from the couch, you have to commute to the driveway.

6. Since my top speed is around 9 mph, I don't have to worry about life threatening injuries. The only thing I have to worry about is shin splints, achilles tendonitis, sprained ankles, hyperextension knee injuries, and the eventual knee and hip arthritis. 

7. I am moving so slow that I can take in all of the beautiful scenery and enjoy being in nature. You cyclists fly past all of the beauty that surrounds you. 

8. There is NO BOREDOM associated with jogging. It is a quite cerebral activity. I am always looking out for pebbles, potholes, sidewalk cracks and hazards that might cause a sprained ankle. Can you imagine anything more exciting than that? 

9. I can get in the way of all of those pain in the ass mountain bikers on my local trails. Sometimes I pretend that I don't hear them coming and just keep jogging down the center of the trail just to piss them off. I even wear earplugs with the music blasting so I have a good excuse for not moving when they announce themselves.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

I've always been interested in experiencing the running high......

I'm not a hater....well i hate walking and running  (though am still interested in the running high). I've recently been interested in a road bike to make those epic journeys over good distances a little easier. However for the time being my MTB serves that duty.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh and I forgot to mention....I would LOVE to do something like tour de france. Granted i'll probably never be fit enough to be able to participate....but it would amazing just to do it if I could. Or do other tours like that. Epic.


----------



## jacklikesbeans (Feb 18, 2011)

Now that I live in an area with excellent trails, mountain biking has been my go to form of cycling but I fell in love with cycling on my road bike. 

When I lived up north I could go 30 miles and only see two cars and a tractor. I miss a full moon cool summer night riding those country roads...


----------



## TheCreative (Mar 18, 2012)

Gravel Grinding is the best of both worlds. Seriously.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

I find it interesting that people on mtbr.com talk about road riding WAY more than people on roadbikereview.com talk about mtb.

BTW, don't get road riding confused with "roadie" culture.


----------



## Richard_ (Jan 11, 2012)

gunner66 said:


> The one advantage the roadie has is he doesnt have to "take" his bike to a ride he can ride it there.


you live in the wrong place , I can ride to my trails


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

The best riders do both.

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

zephxiii said:


> I've always been interested in experiencing the running high......
> 
> I'm not a hater....well i hate walking and running  (though am still interested in the running high). I've recently been interested in a road bike to make those epic journeys over good distances a little easier. However for the time being my MTB serves that duty.


Smoke a fatty in front of a cop then take off.


----------



## StuntmanMike (Jul 2, 2012)

Eh, I like 'em both.

I agree that MTB is more challenging and more of a full body workout, especially if you ride alot of technical stuff. When I got back into MTB is was doing regular 30 mile road rides like nothing, and got on the MTB and about 8 miles of that kicked my @ss. I was sweating like a pig and sore for days. Also started losing weight, where not so much on the road.

Road biking can be challenging too though, it just depends on what goals/challenges you set for yourself.

And I find riding in traffic fun, as it adds the challenge of trying to see 360 degrees around you and being ready to react at any moment. Plus there's the thrill of passing cars in traffic, which is great where I live. It's a tourist town in the summer, and a bike is the fastest way to get around. A lot of the time I just jump right in traffic and ride right with the cars, stopping and going through lights with them.

Where I live I have plenty of good scenery, riding by (or to) the beach, guilded-age mansions and historic homes, and farmland and wineries. And there's no 45 (minimum) drive to the trail - I carry my bike to the sidewalk and go!

MTB is fun becasue I do it with a group of guys, and there's no competiveness. Most of them are faster than I am, but they always wait at the next trail junction for me. We also do trail maint. which is a lot of fun. And a day out in the woods is peaceful.

Road I do alone, I see the roadies around here in full team gear spandex, and I know I can't hang with those guys.

I think MTB is more dangerous though. Cars aside, there are more ways to get hurt on a MTB. Maybe I'm just a sh!tty rider, but I fall at least half a dozen times per ride. We ride alot of technical stuff with roots, rocks, wet leaves and trail debris, and all that stuff is just on the climbs! Some of that is becasue of clipless pedals, I've decided to take a step back and give platforms a try. 

Anyway, they're both fun, and either way, it's great to be out on a bike!


----------



## Gotphill (Apr 1, 2013)

This reminds me of the Air-soft Vs. Paintball argument to each his own. I personally really don't like cars, and going 35 mph down a trail (not fire road) is more gratifying than going down a street.


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

I have a tandem road bike, a single speed bike, a triathlon bike, two road bikes, two mountain bikes and a fat bike. Which one is better? They all do the same thing when I ride them. They make me 12 again. And that was a long time ago brother.


----------



## Kiwi_GR_Biker (Nov 17, 2012)

gcappy said:


> I have a tandem road bike, a single speed bike, a triathlon bike, two road bikes, two mountain bikes and a fat bike. Which one is better? They all do the same thing when I ride them. They make me 12 again. And that was a long time ago brother.


Eight bikes! LOL

My wife got annoyed with me collecting/hoarding golf clubs. I don't think she would tolerate me doing the same thing with bikes (apart from anything else they take up way more space!).

I think three would be nice though. A decent road bike, a hardtail XC bike for smoother trails, bike packing and possibly as a commuter and a full suspension for a dedicated trail bike.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

Snobs are snobs ... And in AZ there ain't no place where you'll get away from the Sun, unless you ride into the night.


----------



## Ditchbanker (Feb 27, 2013)

dv8xin said:


> Why road biking is greater than than mountain biking.
> 
> 3. Being in the woods or hills you are often isolated from society with hunters maybe mistaking your movement for prey, deer looking to run you down, lions desperately looking for a meal which has been diminished due to their habitat being invaded, and being isolated from civilization also means you have no one to rely on to get help in a prompt manner when said hunters, deer, lions, or other "natural" causes take you out, or maybe when your bike breaks down.
> 
> 9. There are no Starbucks or McDonalds on the trail.


I'm a noob, too, but I thought these would fit into the pro mountain biking category...


----------



## LaXCarp (Jul 19, 2008)

Definitely#1 and also being immersed in nature is like a form of meditation and can make all of life's difficulties disappear for a while or be put in perspective. Road biking seems to have the opposite effect.


----------



## Kiwi_GR_Biker (Nov 17, 2012)

LaXCarp said:


> Definitely#1 and also being immersed in nature is like a form of meditation and can make all of life's difficulties disappear for a while or be put in perspective. *Road biking seems to have the opposite effect*.


LOL - really? Why is that? If you're having to battle your way through heavy inner city traffic I can understand that but what about if you get out on quiet, peaceful country roads?


----------



## tom-dave (Dec 28, 2012)

I ride road and mtb love both 
Love hitting the trails but can get some serious speed on my road bike which is about 35 years old


----------



## SVTRondogg (Apr 3, 2013)

I enjoy both. Whipping around canyons and downhills is insane on a roadie and also a rush on a mountain bike. 

The only thing I hate is cars, and dickholes that yell random crap at riders.


----------



## NTIMD8 (Sep 3, 2011)

I ride and love both, but I get better tan lines on the road bike.


----------



## Tan&Green (Feb 25, 2013)

dhelm72 said:


> Top reasons I like running more than cycling.
> 
> 1. $150 is all it takes to get top of the line running shoes. To get a bike of that caliber would cost me $7000.
> 
> ...


A few reasons why cycling is better than running......

1. Less pounding on one's knees and joints.

2. You have the opportunity to experience more scenery and sometimes a better variety.

3. The shredding of body fat is more noticeable when one cycles.

4. The bike can substitute as a commuter and save one gas going to and from work or other places.

5. If one has the correct attire, they too look good and lean.:thumbsup:

6. As one gets older and cannot run due to aging pains, the bicycle makes up for those deficiencies and keeps us moving.

7. Every piece of the bicycle, helmet, shorts, shirts and shoes are conversation starters for talking to the opposite sex.......

I still like running though....nothing beats a good foot race:nono:....IMHO...


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

Bigperk said:


> Great point!
> 
> You missed one though.......Aren't road riders a little more snooty? Just sayin'
> 
> ...


Not the same with my observation though. I think some road bikers are snooty because their perceived athletic prowess. Snooty MTB riders make up for it with bike bling. Nevertheless, I dislike snooty riders whatever bike they're riding.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Kiwi_GR_Biker said:


> LOL - really? Why is that? If you're having to battle your way through heavy inner city traffic I can understand that but what about if you get out on quiet, peaceful country roads?


Or awesome lengthy rail trails that cut through the middle of nowhere!!


----------



## Appalachian_Kamper (Jul 18, 2014)

I guess it's all relative. 

Who says one has to ride a light bicycle made from space age materials? If one's not racing for a living, something along the lines of an old Trek 560 with a steel frame and fork combined with 32 mm tires is quite a comfortable ride. 

On the road, cars are an obvious and real danger. In my local, there's dangerous flora and fauna. Deer, bears, rattlesnakes, and copperheads along with oblivious pedestrians who saunter all over the trail and block you at the last second. Additionally, there is a lot of equestrianism on the trail I ride, and nothing seems to put the fear of God into a horse like a bicycle. I've had a few encounters where horses have nearly bucked their riders and tried to stop or kick me as I passed them on the narrow 4' trail. 

Road versus trail seems to be a matter of preference. Pick your poison, but debating this topic is like insinuating that the choice between death by firing squad or hanging has its merits...


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

I agree with all those reasons as to why mountain biking is better too.


----------



## citiznkain (Jun 11, 2012)

This


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm got going to say one is better than the other objectively the same as I'm not going to jump into the wheel size debate. To each his own. If one was really that much better, the other would not be a sport.

But a couple of my personal preferences, or reasons I like MTB better in addition to those listed:

1) MTB looks way better in photos and videos getting BIG air, steep angles coming over berms, manuals/bunnyhops/rear wheel riding over obstacles, flying through small gaps between trees, etc.

2) Greater technical challenge and satisfaction from taking on the above obstacles

3) Getting dirty

4) Can go anywhere

5) mtbr.com

6) Tougher bikes


----------



## Whacked (Sep 29, 2008)

Necrothread

It all really depends on where you live.
Fortunately, I live in a area where I can road ride right out my front door and not worry too much about cars. 
Nearest trailhead is about 15min drive away.

Mountain and Road uses different riding skillsets.

I'll take both please.


----------



## cwakefld (May 13, 2014)

Because I like the woods, I would rather be in the woods. The woods soothes me.


----------

